# Current Listening Vol V



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

deprofundis said:


> Ah... dears kind folks, & Sir Taggart senior moderator, I just finnish my morning training took a cool shower, done cycling 2km, my morning training routine, I feel great.
> 
> Im listening to the marveleous offering of Alpha Classical:
> *Leonardo Da Vinci- La musique secrète -Doulce Mémoire conducted by Denis Raisin Dadre,* this is hudge , this is hudge!!! wow and at this price , this bok+cd there giving it away, dont miss out on this one!!!!
> ...


----------

